# Top kem chong nang cho be



## khoedepez (7/12/21)

Mùa hè đang dần tới, mẹ muốn đưa các bé đi tham gia các hoạt động ngoài trời như dã ngoại, tắm biển… nhưng vẫn đang phân vân không biết nên sử dụng kem chống nắng cho bé không và sử dụng loại nào để an toàn và hiệu quả?
Trong bài viết này mình sẽ giới thiệu về 10 loại kem chống nắng cho bé an toàn và hiệu quả nhất hiện nay. Các mẹ có thể tham khảo và lựa chọn cho bé sản phẩm phù hợp nhất nhé.



*Trẻ em có cần sử dụng kem chống nắng không?*
Phụ huynh vẫn luôn băn khoăn vấn đề trẻ em thì có cần sử dụng kem chống nắng không. Thực tế, mọi độ tuổi đều có thể sử dụng kem chống nắng nhưng cần sử dụng đúng cách.

*Đối với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ dưới 6 tháng tuổi*: trẻ em dưới 6 tháng tuổi thì không nên sử dụng kem chống nắng nếu không có chỉ định của bác sĩ. Trong độ tuổi này ba mẹ nên để trẻ trong bóng râm hoặc sử dụng quần áo để che chắn cho bé.
*Với trẻ từ 6 tháng tuổi trở lên*: ở tuổi này của con thì có thể sử dụng các loại kem chống nắng dành cho trẻ em với chỉ số chống nắng phù hợp, từ 30 đến 50.
*Cách chọn kem chống nắng cho bé an toàn và hiệu quả*
Để lựa chọn được loại kem chống nắng an toàn và hiệu quả cho trẻ, phụ huynh cần lưu ý một số điểm sau:

*Lựa chọn những loại kem chống nắng dành cho trẻ em*: Đây là những dòng kem chống nắng được sản xuất với công thức đặc biệt dành riêng cho trẻ nhỏ, không gây hại đối với da của bé.
*Lưu ý đến thành phần:* Phụ huynh nên lựa chọn những loại kem chống nắng có chứa titanium dioxide và kẽm dioxide, và không chứa các thành phần gây hại cho da để bảo vệ da bé.
Nên chọn các loại kem có thể *bảo vệ da bé trước cả tia UVA và UVB*.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng cho bà bầu an toàn nhất hiện nay
*Review 10 loại kem chống nắng cho bé giúp bảo vệ làn da một cách toàn diện*
Dưới đây là 10 dòng kem chống nắng dành riêng cho bé được nhiều bà mẹ tin dùng cho trẻ. Bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn cho con của mình loại sản phẩm phù hợp nhé!
*1. Kem chống nắng dạng sữa cho trẻ em La Roche-Posay Anthelios Dermo Kid SPF 50+ UVB & UVA*





Kem chống nắng cho trẻ em La Roche-Posay Anthelios Dermo Kid SPF 50+ UVB & UVA 100ml có giá khoảng 615.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng dạng sữa cho trẻ em La Roche-Posay Anthelios Dermo Kid SPF 50+ UVB & UVA*
Sản phẩm có dạng tuýp nhỏ nên rất tiện lợi khi mang theo khi ra ngoài. Kết cấu của em này là dạng sữa khá lỏng, dễ dàng tán đều và thẩm thấu nhanh vào da mà không gây cảm giác nhờn rít hay bết dính.
Khả năng chống nắng của các sản phẩm nhà La – Roche thì bạn có thể yên tâm, với chỉ số SPF 50+, dù khá cao nhưng không hề gây hại trên làn da nhạy cảm của bé. Màng lọc độc quyền Mexoplex và thành phần Tinosorb S tạo nên lớp màng bảo vệ hiệu quả.
Ngoài ra, La Roche-Posay Anthelios Dermo Kid SPF 50+ UVB & UVA còn có chứa Glycerin giúp cấp ẩm và cân bằng độ pH trên da bé.
Điểm duy nhất khiến các mẹ băn khoăn khi sử dụng em này là giá thành khá cao so với nhiều dòng kem chống nắng khác. Tuy nhiên mình nghĩ rất đáng để đầu tư cho bé.
Điểm: 10/10 Sản phẩm không chứa hương liệu và paraben nên bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng trên da mặt & cơ thể cho trẻ em.

*2. Kem chống nắng cho bé Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35 PA++*





Kem chống nắng cho bé Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35 PA++ 30g có giá khoảng 80.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35 PA++*
Một sản phẩm dành cho làn da nhạy cảm của các bé đến từ nhà Sunplay – Nhật Bản là Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35, PA++.
Thiết kế của em kem chống nắng này siêu nhỏ gọn và đáng yêu, thân màu vàng nhạt, nắp nhựa màu vàng đậm, dễ dàng mang theo bên mình. Chất kem màu trắng, lỏng nên rất dễ tán đều trên da.
Sunplay Baby Mild SPF 35, PA++ có 2 thành phần chống nắng chính là ZinC Oxide và Titanium Dioxide kết hợp với SPF 35 và PA++ giúp bảo vệ da trước tác hại của ánh mặt trời.
Khi sử dụng em này bạn sẽ cảm thấy da không chỉ được chống nắng mà còn được cấp ẩm và dưỡng da hiệu quả nhờ các thành phần Glycerin, Tocopheryl Acetate, Panthenol. Dòng kem chống nắng này còn có khả năng kiềm dầu khá ổn.
Tuy nhiên, để tránh da không bị kích ứng nên chỉ số chống nắng của sản phẩm khá thấp, mình nghĩ vào những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời nhiều thì bạn nên sử dụng sản phẩm có chỉ số chống nắng cao hơn.
Điểm: 9/10 Vì không chứa cồn, Paraben hay dầu khoáng nên sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da, kể cả da nhạy cảm. Thích hợp dùng cho bé trên 6 tháng tuổi.

*3. Kem chống nắng cho bé Mustela SPF 50+*





Kem chống nắng cho bé Mustela SPF 50+ 100ml có giá khoảng 580.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé Mustela SPF 50+*
Mustela SPF 50+ có thiết kế dạng màu vàng nổi bật, tuýp đựng nhỏ gọn và chắc chắn, giúp việc lấy sản phẩm rất dễ dàng. Chất kem dạng lỏng nên dễ dàng tán đều trên da mà không tạo cảm giác bết dính.
Em kem chống nắng này có chỉ số chống nắng cao nên bảo vệ làn da của bé một cách toàn diện khỏi tác hại từ môi trường bên ngoài.
Trong bảo thành phần của em này còn có chứa các dưỡng chất như Avocado Persea (chiết xuất trái bơ) giúp nuôi dưỡng và tăng cường hàng rào bảo vệ cho da bé.
Tuy nhiên, hiện nay có rất nhiều nơi bán sản phẩm với nhiều mức giá khác nhau nên rất dễ khiến các mẹ băn khoăn khi lựa chọn sử dụng cho bé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm không có chứa cồn, chất tạo mùi, tạo màu hay paraben nên rất lành tính với mọi loại da. Thích hợp với những vùng nhạỵ cảm nhỏ trên mặt của bé sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.

*4. Kem chống nắng cho bé Neutrogena Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 50*





Kem chống nắng cho bé Neutrogena Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 50 88ml có giá khoảng 250.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé Neutrogena Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum SPF 50*
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng của thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Neutrogena nổi tiếng tại Mỹ. So với các sản phẩm khác của nhà Neutrogena thì em này có thiết kế khá đáng yêu, dạng tuýp màu hồng nhạt, nhỏ gọn nên dễ dàng mang theo. Kết cấu kem dạng lotion hơi sệt, khi apply lên da thì thấm nhanh và không bị nhờn rít.
Khi xem bảng thành phần của Pure & Free Baby Sunscreen Broad Spectrum mình thấy có các chất chống nắng như ZinC Oxide, Titanium Dioxide tạo lớp màng vật lý ngăn ngừa tác hại của môi trường bên ngoài lên da.
Ngoài ra các thành phần Vitamin E, Vitamin C và Glycerin hỗ trợ cấp ẩm và cân bằng độ pH cho da.
Mình thấy em này còn có khả năng chống nước khá tốt, lên tới 80 phút đồng hồ nên sẽ phù hợp cho những ngày vận động ngoài trời hay đi biển.
Tuy nhiên, đừng quên tẩy sạch da trước khi đi ngủ để tránh tình trạng bít tắc lỗ chân lông nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 Sản phẩm không chứa hương liệu, không cồn và paraben nên hoàn toàn lành tính với làn da nhạy cảm của các bé từ 6 tháng tuổi trở lên.

*5. Kem chống nắng cho bé Blue Lizard Australian Sunscree (màu hồng)*





Kem chống nắng cho bé Blue Lizard Australian Sunscree (màu hồng) 142ml có giá khoảng 435.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé Blue Lizard Australian Sunscree (màu hồng)*
Blue Lizard Australian Sunscree là dòng kem chống nắng có xuất xứ từ Úc. Phần lớn chị em biết đến loại kem chống nắng “con thằn lằn” này nhờ sự tư vấn của các chuyên gia da liễu.
Thiết kế bao bì của sản phẩm siêu yêu với lớp vỏ ngoài màu hồng, dạng chai nhựa có dung tích lên tới 142ml nên các mẹ có thể cho bé sử dụng khá lâu. Chất kem không quá dày và dễ dàng tán đều trên da mà không gây khó chịu.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng thuần vật lý với các thành phần quen thuộc như ZinC Dioxide và Titanium Dioxide giúp bảo vệ làn da một cách hiệu quả trước tác động của tia UV và ánh nắng mặt trời.
Ngoài ra, mình cảm thấy khi sử dụng em này mẹ cũng sẽ không cần lo ngại nhiều về việc làn da của bé sẽ gặp tình trạng thiếu ẩm nhờ có Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Polyhydroxystearic Acid và Vitamin E đóng vai trò cung cấp dưỡng chất cho da.
Đặc biệt, Blue Lizard Australian Sunscree không chứa các chất gây hại cho da nên hoàn toàn an toàn với làn da nhạy cảm của các con.
Tuy nhiên, điểm trừ duy nhất mình thấy ở em này là khả năng chống thấm nước không cao nên sẽ hơi bất tiện trong những ngày các mom cho con tham gia hoạt động ngoài trời hoặc tắm biển.
Điểm: 10/10 Sản phẩm là kem chống nắng vật lý, an toàn với bé, chống thấm nước 40 phút.

*6. Kem chống nắng cho bé Thinkbaby Thinkspot SPF 50+*





Kem chống nắng cho bé Thinkbaby Thinkspot SPF 50+ có giá khoảng 320.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé Thinkbaby Thinkspot SPF 50+*
Thinkbaby là một trong những thương hiệu của Mỹ khá quen thuộc với các mẹ bỉm sữa nhờ những dòng sản phẩm chuyên dành cho trẻ
Sản phẩm có thiết kế khá giống với tuýp thuốc, rất nhỏ gọn nên các mẹ có thể dễ dàng mang theo. Chất kem hơi đặc, khi kem thấm vào da thì mình thấy không còn vệt trắng hay nâng tone da.
Thinkbaby Thinkspot chỉ sử dụng ZinC Oxide là hoạt chất duy nhất chống nắng, cùng với chỉ số SPF 50 giúp bảo vệ da trên phổ quang rộng và hiệu quả. Khi sử dụng sản phẩm mình cảm thấy da được chống nắng khá tốt.
Ngoài ra bảng thành phần còn có các chất như chiết xuất nha đam, vitamin C, tinh dầu việt quất… có khả năng cấp ẩm và làm dịu da rất tốt. Với bảng thành phần lành tính này thì các mẹ cũng không cần lo ngại làn da bé sẽ bị ảnh hưởng.
Thêm một điểm cộng là em này có khả nắng chống nước cao nên mẹ có thể yên tâm sử dụng cho bé vào những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời hay tắm biển.
Tuy nhiên, vì chất kem hơi đặc nên sẽ khó tán và lâu thấm vào da tạo cảm giác hơi khó chịu khi sử dụng.
Điểm: 9/10 Phù hợp với trẻ em từ 6 tháng tuổi trở lên, chống thấm nước 80 phút.

*7. Kem chống nắng cho bé Sundance Kid*





Kem chống nắng cho bé Sundance Kid 100ml có giá khoảng 200.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé Sundance Kid*
Để bảo vệ làn da nhạy cảm của bé thì kem chống nắng Sundance Kid của Đức sẽ là một trong những gợi ý tốt cho các mẹ vào mùa hè này.
Mình rất thích thiết kế của em này do có dạng tuýp màu vàng với họa tiết rất nổi bật và xinh xắn. Chất kem khá mỏng nhẹ nên thấm nhanh vào da mà không tạo cảm giác bóng nhờn.
Sản phẩm có chứa các thành phần chống nắng như Octocrylene, Titanium Dioxide… cùng với chỉ số SPF 50 giúp bảo vệ da trước tia UVA/UVB và ngăn ngừa lão hóa da sớm do ánh nắng gây ra.
Em này còn hỗ trợ cung cấp dưỡng chất dưỡng da, ngăn tình trạng mất nước nhờ Vitamin E. Ngoài ra, em ý còn có khả năng chống thấm nước nên sẽ phù hợp với những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời.
Khi sử dụng em này bạn đừng quên bôi lại sau mỗi 2 tiếng sử dụng. Và kể cả đã sử dụng kem chống nắng thì cũng không nên cho bé tiếp xúc với ánh nắng gắt lâu.
Điểm: 9/10 Sundance Kid không chứa gluten, muối nhôm, chất tạo màu hay paraben nên sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da kể cả da nhạy cảm như trẻ nhỏ.

*8. Kem chống nắng cho bé Meishoku Limo Limo*





Kem chống nắng cho bé Meishoku Limo Limo 50ml có giá khoảng 552.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé Meishoku Limo Limo*
Mình đã ấn tượng với bao bì siêu đáng yêu của em này từ lần đầu nhìn thấy. Tuýp nhựa màu trắng có hình con gấu và nắp bật màu vàng tiện lợi. Kết cấu không quá lỏng và dễ dàng thẩm thấu vào da.
Sản phẩm có chỉ số chống nắng SPF 32+ giúp bảo vệ làn da của các con khỏi tác động của tia UV và ánh nắng mặt trời. Cá nhân mình cảm thấy đâu là chỉ số SPF để sử dụng cho con thường xuyên, không gây bí da.
Ngoài ra sản phẩm còn chứa các thành phần dưỡng ẩm như chiết xuất lá Jojoba, hoa cúc La Mã, lá Sage… giúp dưỡng ẩm cho làn da hiệu quả, ngăn ngừa tình trạng kích ứng nên các mẹ có thể yên tâm sử dụng nhé.
Thêm một điểm đặc biệt mình nghĩ các mom sẽ thích thú đó là em này còn giúp chống được cả muỗi và côn trùng nên mẹ có thể an tâm là em luôn được chăm sóc tốt.
Tuy nhiên, hiện nay trên thị trường có khả nhiều sản phẩm hàng không chính hãng nên các mom nhớ chọn mua tại các địa chỉ uy tín né.
Điểm: 9/10 Thành phần không chứa hoá chất tạo màu, không chứa thành phần cồn và tính dầu cho nên Limo Limo Outdoor UV là sản phẩm an toàn tuyệt đối cho làn da nhạy cảm của bé.

*9. Kem chống nắng cho bé Biore UV Kids Milk*





Kem chống nắng cho bé Biore UV Kids Milk 70ml có giá khoảng 249.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé Biore UV Kids Milk*
Đầu tiên phải kể tới thiết kế chai nhựa màu vàng siêu đáng yêu của em này, chắc hẳn sẽ khiến các bé thích thú. Mỗi chai có dung tích 70ml nhỏ gọn, nắp bật chắc chắn. Các mom có thể dễ dàng mang theo. Kết cấu dạng kem hơi đặc, dễ dàng apply và thẩm thấu vào da.
Đây là dòng kem chống nắng thuần hóa học với các thành phần chính là Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Bis-Ethylhexyloxyphenol Methoxyphenyl Triazine… cùng chỉ số SPF 50+ PA++++ giúp bảo vệ da bé một cách toàn diện.
Đặc biệt, em này không chứa cồn – một trong những thành phần thường gây tranh cãi trong các sản phẩm của Nhật. Vậy nên các mẹ sẽ không cần lo ngại việc kem chống nắng có thể gây hại cho làn da nhạy cảm của con.
Về khả năng chống thấm nước thì mình thấy ở mức trung bình nên đây có lẽ chưa thực sự là lựa chọn tốt cho con trong ngày tắm biển hay hoạt động ngoài trời.
Ngoài ra bảng thành phần của sản phẩm mình thấy vẫn có chứa một số chất như Dimethicone, Cetyl Alcohol có thể gây bí da cho làn da nhạy cảm nên các mom nhớ lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Phù hợp với mọi làn da của trẻ từ 2 tuổi trở lên, có thể dùng toàn thân & da mặt.

*10. Kem chống nắng cho bé dạng xịt Banana Boat Simply Protect Kids SPF50*





Kem chống nắng cho bé dạng xịt Banana Boat Simply Protect Kids SPF50 170ml có giá khoảng 230.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng cho bé dạng xịt Banana Boat Simply Protect Kids SPF50*
Banana Boat Simply Protect Kids là dòng kem chống nắng có xuất xứ từ Mỹ được rất nhiều bà mẹ lựa chọn để bảo vệ làn da cho bé, đặc biệt là khi thời tiết đang vào hè.
Sản phẩm có thiết kế dạng bình xịt rất chắc chắn và dễ sử dụng. Mỗi bình có dung tích lên tới 170ml nhưng giá cả lại rất vừa túi tiền của các mẹ. Kết cấu phun sương mình thấy mỏng nhẹ và dễ dàng thẩm thấu vào da.
Thành phần chống nắng chính là 4 hoạt chất quen thuộc Homosalate, Octinoxate, Octocrylene, ZinC Oxide cùng chỉ số SPF 50+ PA++++ bảo vệ làn da của bé một cách toàn diện, kể cả trong thời tiết nắng gắt.
Ngoài ra, em này còn có hoạt chất giữ ẩm Glycerin để da bé không gặp tình trạng mất nước khi sử dụng kem chống nắng cũng như khi chịu tác động từ tia UV.
Thêm một điểm cộng ở Banana Boat Simply Protect Kids mà mình nhận thấy là không chứa cồn hay mùi hương nên sẽ hạn chế được việc sản phẩm có thể khiến da bé gặp tình trạng kích ứng.
Tuy nhiên, cá nhân mình thấy các mẹ nên sử dụng dòng kem chống nắng này cho bé vào những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời hoặc đi biển, tránh sử dụng hàng ngày vì chỉ số SPF khá cao so với làn da của bé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm khá lành tính nên có thể dùng cho cả da mặt & toàn thân của bé.

*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng tốt nhất bạn không thể bỏ qua
*Nên chọn mua kem chống nắng cho bé loại nào tốt nhất?*
Làn da của trẻ nhỏ vô cùng nhạy cảm nên khi lựa chọn kem chống nắng cho trẻ ba mẹ sẽ phải cân nhắc rất kỹ. Theo cá nhân mình thì* La Roche-Posay Anthelios Dermo Kid SPF 50+ UVB & UVA* sẽ là một gợi ý tốt cho các bé.





Kem chống nắng cho trẻ em La Roche-Posay Anthelios Dermo Kid SPF 50+ UVB & UVA 100ml có giá khoảng 615.000 đồng


Các sản phẩm của La – Roche vẫn luôn được đảm bảo về độ lành tính. Chất kem của em này lỏng nên dễ dàng tán đều trên da bé mà không gây cảm giác khó chịu.
Ngoài hiệu quả chống nắng nhờ chỉ số SPF 50+, màng lọc độc quyền Mexoplex và thành phần Tinosorb S, La Roche-Posay Anthelios Dermo Kid SPF 50+ UVB & UVA còn dưỡng ẩm cho da với thành phần Glycerin.
Tóm lại, nếu các mẹ vẫn đang băn khoăn về một sản phẩm kem chống nắng an toàn và hiệu quả cho da bé thì khoedepez.com khuyến nghị hãy thử em này nhé.
Nguồn bài viết: Top 10 kem chống nắng cho bé an toàn & hiệu quả - Khoedepez


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh (9/12/21)

Làn da bé mỏng manh nên việc dùng kem chống nắng lại càng cần thiết ấy chứ ạ


----------

